# Array mit negativen Zahlen



## NC10 (2. Dez 2009)

Hallo, 
ich habe eine Methode geschrieben, die mir den kleinsten Wert eines Arrays ausgibt. Das funktioniert alles wunderbar. Ich teste meine Methode mit Hilfe einer Main-Methode, die mir dann für drei Beispiel-Arrays das Minimum ausgibt. Meine Main-Methode sieht so aus:

```
public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        int[] a = {14, 79, 142, 99};
        int[] b = {10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1};
        int[] c = {8, 15, -3, 3};
        System.out.println(minimum(a));     
        System.out.println(minimum(b)); 
        System.out.println(minimum(c)); 
        
    }
}
```
Bei c kommt ein negativer Wert vor und wäre in diesem Fall auch der kleinste Wert dieses Arrays c. Java allerdings "spuckt" mir immer nur 3 (ohne Minus aus). Wieso? Und wie kann ich das ändern? 
Vielen Dank für Hilfe! Danke!


----------



## Der Müde Joe (2. Dez 2009)

>Wieso? Und wie kann ich das ändern? 

Indem du die Methode hier postest.

Wahrscheinlich musst du min mit Integer.MIN_VALUE initialisieren, behauptet meine Glasskugel jedenfalls.

EDIT:
ne...doch nicht...Glasskugel hat nicht recht.


----------



## SlaterB (2. Dez 2009)

besprich das doch mit deinen Kollegen 
http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufgaben/92450-minimum-berechnen.html


----------



## w0ddes (2. Dez 2009)

da sind wohl 2 aus dem selben Kurs unterwegs  
Aber NC10 ? du hast doch dort schon gepostet?


----------



## SlaterB (2. Dez 2009)

immer die Zeiten beachten 

hier geschlossen da NC10 gewechselt hat


----------

